# Thur 17th Jan: The No Frills Band playing round the table at The Hand In Hand, SW2



## han (Jan 14, 2013)

The No Frills Band (www.thenofrillsband.co.uk) are playing acoustic folk music round the table at this lovely Brixton Hill boozer, The Hand in Hand,on New Park Rd. We play here every third Thursday of the month. We play music from Ireland, England, France, Galicia, Eastern Europe, the U S of A.....

Come and have a pint and have a knees up! Rarrrrrghghg!

It's free and they have good ales and cyder. Lovely.


----------

